# Interesting coloring



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I am attempting to educate myself about pigeon genetics. What can you tell me about this young bird that is now feathered up?


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

The hen is a totally normal blue check, and the cock is solid white with a bull eye. This pair throws something different every time it seems!


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats Funny I have a blue bar hen with a white bulleye cock. First round gave me soild white with a few blue rim tail feathers and blue grizzle with that reddish color mixed in and blue rim on every feather on his wings Second round a solid white with blue rim tail and light blue grizzle/pieball with red bars and same white flights as yours. Third and final round just hatched this week so we will see.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Very interesting! Ok, so can you tell me this -

How different do you think it would be if you used a checkered cock to a white hen? (All my racers are cocks that are checked). I have two BB with a couple white flights hens, and a pied BB hen.
Not sure what colors my 'racing' chicks will be or their sex as they're only a couple months old (I currently seperate whites and colors in the lofts). 

Thanks for your insights, and boy is that a pretty bird!


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

This is one of my fav parts of keeping pigeons, the color stuff is very cool. I'm hoping one of the more genetics technical folks comes along and gives us a breakdown of what this means in terms of how to refer to this coloring, and what it implies about the parent birds. i have very little background on them and am slowly piecing it together. so far i've gotten pure white birds, white with a single black tail feather and/or a couple blue feathers on the back ( several like this marked EXACTLY the same) blue checks, and birds that are predominantly black with some white patches on the wings, this birds nest mate is like this.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Maybe we stumped'em☺


----------



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm just learning from asking about squabs that look something like yours.

The wing shields look a lot like my youngsters that come from a rec red father and white mother. They all carry RR and it shows up on them. From what I understand a lot of that could molt out. 

I'd say it is hetero grizzle and has some pied gene also from the looks of the white.

I wonder if it has spread also. Looks like the blue is all black where it shows up.

That is just my uneducated guess.

Tim


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

you'll need to wait till he moults into his adult feathers to really know what 'colour' he'll be

His wings show a check pattern but whether that will remain when he is an adult is something you'll have to wait and see

From his wings and tail I think you have what is called a stork(?) or pencil (?)
sorry not very sure about terminology. But a basically white bird with a dark tail and dark wing tips.

I;m pretty sure under all the modifiers he's a blue check

No clue if the white is just pied or a type of grizzle or both.

Gorgeous little baby either way


----------



## blue eye (Mar 19, 2014)

*Nice bird*

Nice..... I like that that color :


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice looking youngster. I'll go out on a limb here and try to predict the adult bird. While pictures can be deceiving, if I were placing bets I think the odds would be homozygous grizzle, and the shield would lighten with age. The little bit of bronze might still show through the white. This young bird looks like it is destined to be storked marked with a blue/black tail.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

has you know white is not a color white mask color so your white cock could be carrying any color some whites are just washed out grizzles that is the reason for different colors


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a blue check **** grizzle with some bronzing. Should moult out into a cleaner white, more stork marked bird.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

You said the white father has "a bull eye". What color is the other eye? 

If the other eye is colored then he is a homozygous grizzle combined with piebald genes, which totally explains the youngster, who is a heterozygous grizzle check with piebald markings being expressed on it's head, neck and flights.


----------

